# Bacon von der Staatsmacht BH



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tFM1a9mHRc&feature=youtu.be
This is my first dog I've handled for Sch. Thanks stefan.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> Http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tFM1a9mHRc&feature=youtu.be
> This is my first dog I've handled for Sch. Thanks stefan.


Nice dog and nice attitude, congratulations
You should have had the leash in your left hand not your right and you need a shorter leash. Look straight ahead and try to watch your dog in your peripheral vision. You'll give yourself a next ache twisting your head like that


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Nice dog and nice attitude, congratulations
> You should have had the leash in your left hand not your right and you need a shorter leash. Look straight ahead and try to watch your dog in your peripheral vision. You'll give yourself a next ache twisting your head like that


My wife told me to suck in my gut. Ill do the same with your advise as I did with hers. Glad you liked the dog.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

REALLY nice work - congratulations on your BH!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Looked great, Jamie. Nice work.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> My wife told me to suck in my gut. Ill do the same with your advise as I did with hers. Glad you liked the dog.


yer wife was right, it was windy dude, really made that shirt stick to that gut 

Nice dog...nice work...congrats


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> yer wife was right, it was windy dude, really made that shirt stick to that gut
> 
> Nice dog...nice work...congrats


:grin:

Thanks all. I also was able to do an AD with a littermate, the BH with another littermate, also many half siblings got their BH's. One littermate was ready for the BH but died in an accident a few weeks ago. Most were also first time handlers. We are lucky to have a club here with excellent training, and also have good dogs available.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

More coolness!


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> More coolness!


Matt like i told you,every dog can keep focus. Jami is a first time dog handler with no experience but have the fun and work ethic to do it right.

with this trial we have show that you can get with good training and nice dogs a realy nice result.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Indeed I see


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

I love Bacon! Heeling Machine!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Melissa Leistikow said:


> I love Bacon! Heeling Machine!


Agree with you, but Dude is no slouch. I see a lot of similarities. Keep up the good work.


T


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Jami keep him up!!he is famous for that.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

lovely dog. nice work. looks like you have been training with Stefan? if so, stick with it; he can help you & your dog go all the way. 
pjp


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Melissa Leistikow said:


> I love Bacon! Heeling Machine!


And bacon loves you. Seeing the kids play this weekend bacon and dude may become doginlaws.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Agree with you, but Dude is no slouch. I see a lot of similarities. Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> T


Same father.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> Same father.


You read my mind. Watching the videos, I was wondering. 

T


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

Dude is definitely no slouch. Love that dog! Stefan picked a good pup that fits my family and personality well.

Jamie, I wouldn't mind that at all


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

is this a WDF romance in the works, or are we still talking dogs here???


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> is this a WDF romance in the works, or are we still talking dogs here???


sorry joby our kids not us. but if I happen to get a quicky in the blind ill have someone video it. wdf needs a little excitement.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

VERY nice job!
The leash in the right had is the only thing I would really comment on. Everything else looked way to good for a first timer. Congrats to you, the dog and your trainer! :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> sorry joby our kids not us. but if I happen to get a quicky in the blind ill have someone video it. wdf needs a little excitement.


lol....


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

Good Job! Nice dog!


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> VERY nice job!
> The leash in the right had is the only thing I would really comment on. Everything else looked way to good for a first timer. Congrats to you, the dog and your trainer! :wink:


sometimes it is easier to lose a point for the leash in the wrong hand than to ruin the picture.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Who was the judge?

Laura


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

during the recall, the other dog on the long down was awfully close. Was there more room on the field?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Who was the judge?
> 
> Laura


Sorry bad with names. Terrible when I can't even pronounce them.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Donna DeYoung said:


> during the recall, the other dog on the long down was awfully close. Was there more room on the field?


Its bigger than it looks. Also I was having a hard time walking a staight line. Its hard for me to think and walk at the same time. Luckily I was the odd dog so the dog that was on the field was pretty reliable.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

That was really nice.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Really nice job Jamie! You gave my friend-seeing a trial for the first time hope as he is also a first time handler. 
The judge was SV Lajos Foldvari


----------



## Vinnie Norberg (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats Jamie & Bacon on both the BH & AD. A job very nicely done and a pleasure to watch, might I add.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4k8Jv489pI

this morning some barking with no equipment


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd like me some bacon for sure!!!!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice work Jamie, and congrats. Love to see more vids as you 2 progress. Not very often you see good training and good dog combo!


----------



## Jim Cook (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice work with a nice dog. Who are his sire and dam?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Jim Cook said:


> Very nice work with a nice dog. Who are his sire and dam?


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1819511-bacon-von-der-staatsmacht


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Very nice dog! Congrats on a job well done 

The leash length and holding in the wrong hand would be my only comment as well, but I'm certain you've heard it enough now.. we all have to follow the same rules!


----------

